# Heat mat not getting hot enough



## Nth (Apr 28, 2011)

I have a 24*8*15 inch viv for my leopard gecko.
I have a 6*11 inch 7W Habistat heat mat.
I have a 100W Habistat thermostat.

It has now been on for about 11 hours and the temperature read is at 28.7 degrees. (Thermostat setting is at maximum (34 degrees)).

Is my heat mat too small?


----------



## M022ER (Dec 3, 2009)

where's ur thermostat? Is it in the hot end? If not then ur reading is going to be after heat as disapated. Although. Personally I don't keep leo's so I'm unsure of thee temps. But where the thermostat is might help others help you out: victory:


----------



## Nth (Apr 28, 2011)

the sensor is at the hot end yes.


----------



## Lord Vetinari (Mar 4, 2011)

Is the sensor on the floor or just above it? It should be on the floor, heat mats are rubbish at heating air. 

I take it youre using a digital thermometer?


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

I think the watts are too low, I have a 14 watt and it hits around 32 degrees unstated so 7w won't be enough to get it to any higher than the temps you stated.


----------



## Nth (Apr 28, 2011)

Lord Vetinari said:


> Is the sensor on the floor or just above it? It should be on the floor, heat mats are rubbish at heating air.
> 
> I take it youre using a digital thermometer?


the sensor is about an inch off the floor. i will move it to the floor.

thanks



Chris18 said:


> I think the watts are too low, I have a 14 watt and it hits around 32 degrees unstated so 7w won't be enough to get it to any higher than the temps you stated.


ok. i will try moving the sensor, see how that goes. if its still not hot, i will get a new mat. 

thanks

theres no gecko in there yet so just making sure everything is set up properly.


----------



## Nth (Apr 28, 2011)

just put the sensors on the floor and the temp has passed 33 degrees now.

thanks for that.
although i think i might just buy a bigger mat anyway because i'd rather it covered more of the cage.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

most people go for one that covers anywhere between a third and a half of the cage,
and measure the temp on the top of the heatmat where the leo would actually sit, if you use a thin substrate like kitchenroll or vinyl flooring the heat will get through fine.

dont forget to post piccies of your leo when s/he`s settled in :2thumb:


----------



## Nth (Apr 28, 2011)

pigglywiggly said:


> most people go for one that covers anywhere between a third and a half of the cage,
> and measure the temp on the top of the heatmat where the leo would actually sit, if you use a thin substrate like kitchenroll or vinyl flooring the heat will get through fine.
> 
> dont forget to post piccies of your leo when s/he`s settled in :2thumb:


yeh my heat mat only covers about a quarter of the base of the vivarium so i should probably get a bigger one.

i was thinking about covering the base with tiles. would heat still get through this ok? The base of my vivarium has a glass panel to allow the heat to pass through, but obviously the tiles wont.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i`ve not used ceramic tiles so i have no idea, sorry.

mine have either offcuts of vinyl flooring ( its thin and easy to clean ) or kitchenroll.


----------



## Nth (Apr 28, 2011)

anyone here used tiles? heat get through ok from mat?


----------



## yellrat (Jun 13, 2008)

Nth said:


> anyone here used tiles? heat get through ok from mat?


as long as they are not to thick it will work fine yes would try and experiment first make sure heat transfer is ok before fixing down or buying in bulk.


----------



## Nth (Apr 28, 2011)

any idea how thick is too thick?


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

If you get the slate style tiles from focus or B&Q, they are fine. Don't fix them down, though, as it's easier to take them out to clean them and also, the heat mat will then be trapped.


----------

